# Intel HDA e volume troppo basso

## gioi

io ed il fratello della mia ragazza abbiamo lo stesso portatile (ACER Aspire 5612WLMI) ed ho, con mio enorme disappunto, notato che in generale il volume della mia gentoo è molto più basso di quello che lui sente su Winsozz Xp HE... In verità il problema del volume dei portatili è la scoperta dell'acqua calda, però...

Ho fatto varie prove in condizioni equivalenti (io gentoo lui Winsozz): con DVD degli incredibili ed Mplayer addirittura, pur col volume al massimo (sia di mplayer che di sistema) l'audio è così basso che già ad un metro dal portatile si fa fatica a sentirlo, mentre sotto winsozz alla stessa distanza, seppur un po' basso si sente cmq decentemente...

'sta cosa mi scoccia...

ho provato anche ad aggiungere ad /etc/modules.d/alsa: 

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1
```

come suggerito su altri forum per "migliorare" la resa audio, ma niente...

Mi domandavo se anche qualcun altro ha lo stesso problema...

----------

## lucapost

Vediamo il chip della scheda audio, posta l'output di lspci |grep Audio

----------

## riverdragon

Prova con alsamixer da terminale, spesso ci sono controlli audio che non si prendono in considerazione.

----------

## gioi

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Vediamo il chip della scheda audio, posta l'output di lspci |grep Audio

 

è l'intel hda del chipset 945...

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

----------

## gioi

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova con alsamixer da terminale, spesso ci sono controlli audio che non si prendono in considerazione.

 

già provato... c'avevo pensato anch'io...

----------

## lucapost

http://eomer.mine.nu/?q=node/49

Qui c'Ã¨ un tipo spagnolo alla quale funge.

Prova ad aggiungiere a /etc/make.conf

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

----------

## gioi

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://eomer.mine.nu/?q=node/49
> ```
> ...

 

Forse non mi sono spiegato... l'audio funziona! Il volume però è circa il 60% di quello che si può udire sul medesimo portatile, ma sotto winsozz... ho pensato che potesse essere anche un problema hw così ho scambiato gli hd dei due portatili (avviando gentoo sul suo e winsozz sul mio) ma non è cambiato nulla!

----------

## riverdragon

Non è cambiato nulla in che senso? Sul tuo con windows si sente comunque meno che sul suo con gentoo?

----------

## unz

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non ï¿½ cambiato nulla in che senso? Sul tuo con windows si sente comunque meno che sul suo con gentoo?

 

Credo che la prova l'abbia fatta per verificare se fosse un problema del suo hardware o del sistema operativo ... il non Ã¨ cambiato nulla credo si riferisca sempre al sistema operativo, altrimenti avrebbe scritto risolto per problema hardware ...

Sul mio Aspire 5672 noto la stessa cosa. Il volume Ã¨ molto piÃ¹ basso su gentoo. Ad esempio sul tram, anche col volume a cannone la musica Ã¨ inudibile.

----------

## comio

Provate con altri software. Potrebbe dipendere dalla funzione di denormalizzazione del player mp3 che usate.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

 *gioi wrote:*   

> ho scambiato gli hd dei due portatili (avviando gentoo sul suo e winsozz sul mio) ma non è cambiato nulla!

 

Anche io sono dubbioso riguardo la tua arcana affermazione ...

"Non è cambiato nulla" significa che il tuo portatile è rimasto più silenzioso dell'altro o che il portatile con l'hd gentoo è rimasto il più silenzioso  :Question: 

Nel primo caso sarebbe un problema hw, nel secondo un problema sw.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   ho scambiato gli hd dei due portatili (avviando gentoo sul suo e winsozz sul mio) ma non è cambiato nulla! 
> 
> Anche io sono dubbioso riguardo la tua arcana affermazione ...
> 
> "Non è cambiato nulla" significa che il tuo portatile è rimasto più silenzioso dell'altro o che il portatile con l'hd gentoo è rimasto il più silenzioso 
> ...

 

Immagino per l'appunto sia un problema software che lo affligge...

----------

## gioi

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   ho scambiato gli hd dei due portatili (avviando gentoo sul suo e winsozz sul mio) ma non è cambiato nulla! 
> 
> Anche io sono dubbioso riguardo la tua arcana affermazione ...
> 
> "Non è cambiato nulla" significa che il tuo portatile è rimasto più silenzioso dell'altro o che il portatile con l'hd gentoo è rimasto il più silenzioso 
> ...

 

Ovviamente intendevo che la mia gentoo sul suo portatile aveva l'audio dei film estremamente basso...

----------

## gioi

 *comio wrote:*   

> Provate con altri software. Potrebbe dipendere dalla funzione di denormalizzazione del player mp3 che usate.
> 
> ciao
> 
> luigi

 

Guarda, ho provato ad usare anche vlc sia su winsozz che su gentoo (più condizioni simili di questa!) ma il volume di gentoo è decisamente più basso... sto scaricando una live-cd per provare con un'altra distro, ma credo il problema risieda proprio nel driver o nel codec alsa...

----------

## comio

Prova a vedere sul wiki http://alsa.opensrc.org/Hda e qui http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel.

Ti direi di impostare model=acer oppure model=3stack

ciao

----------

## gioi

Grazie Comio, avevo trovato qualcosa di analogo che suggeriva l'opzione

```
position_fix=1
```

ma non è cambiato nulla. Ho provato anche le soluzioni proposte nei link che hai suggerito, ma nulla il volume è sempre molto basso.

Ho parlato anche con altri amici con distro diverse (fedora e ubuntu) e lo stesso chip audio anche se su portatili diversi dal mio (un Asus ed un HP), e lamentano lo stesso problema, anche se non sono riuscito ancora a verificare se sia altrettanto drammatico.

A questo punto credo sia proprio un problema del driver/codec alsa... magari un problema nel mixaggio... boh!

Ma se negli mp3 il problema non è così drammatico, seppur ad un volume sensibilmente più basso, cmq si sentono abbastanza decentemente, con i DVD, soprattutto nei dialoghi, è davvero frustrante. Per i Divx al momento ho risolto estraendo l'audio, normalizzandone il volume, e rificcandocelo dentro tramite uno scriptino che fa uso di ffmpeg e lame, ma per i DVD? qualcuno conosce forse un sistema di audio post-processing in real time in grado di "equalizzare" il volume?

----------

## IlGab

Io ho una 

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

 su un dell D820 e francamente l'audio si sente bene, tuttavia il numero di canali che puoi controllare col mixer sono veramente pochi e soprattutto il microfono non c'è verso di farlo andare. Ho cercato per un po' di tempo ma l'unica cosa utile che ho trovato è asound.conf discreto

```
pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmix"

}

pcm.dsp0 {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmix"

}

pcm.!dmix {

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1024

        slave {

                pcm "hw:0,0"

                period_time 0

                period_size 1024

                buffer_size 8192

                rate 44100

        }

        bindings {

                0 0

                1 1

        }

}

ctl.mixer0 {

        type hw

        card 0

}
```

Inoltre su un post ho trovato chi parlava di aver risolto i problemi della scheda aggiornando il firmware all'ultima versione, ma per il mio portatile sono già all'ultima versione.

Ora mi sono rassegnato ad aspettare un driver alsa più aggiornato che controlli meglio la periferica.

----------

## power83

Ho pure io lo stesso problema su intel HDA su un computer fisso, sempre chipset 945 se ricordo bene.

Il volume da me non e' basso xke' ho delle casse esterne, ma i controlli con alsamixer sono comunque solo 2.......cosi' non posso nemmeno utilizzare il microfono o ad esempio le cuffie su apposita presa.........e dire che l'audio supportato da tale chipset e le prese sulla mainboard sarebbero per il 5.1 ma credo addirittura per il 7.1!

----------

## gioi

Da quello che dite i miei sospetti sul mixaggio hw (che poi vebbè... è un mixaggio sw che emula un mixaggio hw) sono più che fondati...

Probabilmente il fatto che gestisca "meno canali" implica che, invece di far confluire l'audio destinato ai canali aggiuntivi, lo "scarta" creando il fastidioso problema... 

mi sa che ci tocca aspettare degli alsa decenti!

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho un portatile con hda-intel, e il volume arriva ben più alto di quanto riesca a portarlo windows. Ripeto, sembrerà stupido, ma hai aperto alsamixer per verificare di avere tutti i volumi alti in riproduzione?

Piccola nota, ho compilato il supporto nel kernel come modulo, e ho configurato alsa con alsaconf. Alsa è all'ultima versione stabile.

----------

## gioi

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Io ho un portatile con hda-intel, e il volume arriva ben più alto di quanto riesca a portarlo windows. Ripeto, sembrerà stupido, ma hai aperto alsamixer per verificare di avere tutti i volumi alti in riproduzione?
> 
> Piccola nota, ho compilato il supporto nel kernel come modulo, e ho configurato alsa con alsaconf. Alsa è all'ultima versione stabile.

 

Ovviamente si! Le ho provate tutte... all'inizio convinto che il problema potesse essere su kmix avevo anche provato a verificare che i livelli di kmix ed alsamixer coincidessero ed era così, poi ho provato con il man di mplayer e xine e vlc per vedere le impostazioni audio...

Il problema non è assolutamente nel controllo di volume, ma proprio nella gestione dell'audio da parte del modulo/driver...

PS: che portatile hai?

----------

## riverdragon

Un asus v6j comprato ad aprile (quindi con piattaforma napa, non santa rosa).

----------

## gioi

Io l'ho preso a Maggio, ma perchè, di santarosa ce ne stanno già in giro?

----------

## riverdragon

Mi sembra che i core 2 duo siano stati presentati insieme alla nuova piattaforma, pur restando compatibili (ancora per poco) con la vecchia. Spero di non aver detto una menata.

----------

## gioi

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che i core 2 duo siano stati presentati insieme alla nuova piattaforma, pur restando compatibili (ancora per poco) con la vecchia. Spero di non aver detto una menata.

 

Mah... l'altro fratello della mia ragazza ha un core2 Duo T5500 ma sempre su piattaforma 945... forse l'unica differenza è il FSB a 666 contro il 533 del mio!

----------

## power83

Pure io ho il modulo compilato nel kernel e configurato con alsaconf.......ma in alsamixer i volumi disponibili sono sempre e solo 2  e il problema persiste

----------

## IlGab

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Pure io ho il modulo compilato nel kernel e configurato con alsaconf.......ma in alsamixer i volumi disponibili sono sempre e solo 2  e il problema persiste

 

Io avevo solo master e capture, poi ho messo l'asound.conf che ho postato prima e ho anche pcm, non che la cosa abbia migliorato la situazione   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

sempre riguardo a intel-hda

la mia viene riportata come

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
```

e ha un chip interno che è un realtek alc260

riesci almeno a far funzionare dmix?

ho problemi e non so se siano legati alla mia inesperienza con alsa o altro.

----------

